# Furry TV Channel?



## ZuriBonn (Nov 13, 2009)

What kind of shows would you like to see on a furry tv channel? Would anyone even watch such a thing. I would for one. :3


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2009)

What you'd see:  Repeats of any show the fandom feels should belong to it (Lulz Pokemon and Digimon and Disney's Robin Hood and...), probably with porn late at night as time filler from midnight to 5am or 6am.

What I'd like to see:  Static.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldn't want to watch such a channel. It would be too ridiculous.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 13, 2009)

any animal type show...although i probably wouldn't watch such a thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

Will never happen.


----------



## ZuriBonn (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it could consist of animated movies like the lion king, robin hood, balto and such and also interviews, convention documentaries, artist shows, fursuit preformances and other things like that. NO YIFF OR PORN. (thought late at night would be a good idea, kinda like adult swim)


----------



## Farelle (Nov 13, 2009)

i would appreciate some animal documentations XD so people who are not sure which animal they are, they can found some hints there how animals really are 

and can choose this way the right one....

and to be honest i think its not fair that some animals dont get the same attention as others, just because they are already more popular and are looking someway aesthetic for us^^


there are for sure alot things that could be shown there


----------



## shinragod (Nov 13, 2009)

Well there really wouldn't be much to be honest...unless you count Looney Tunes and disney toons as "furry."

However...it wouldmean a return of the very show that introduced me ot my fursona and furry fandom...'The Raccoons.'


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2009)

There would be like two days of programming and then test bars and reruns for the rest of its life.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> There would be like two days of programming and then test bars and reruns for the rest of its life.


 
God it's just like the 'Public Government Access Programming 'channels I work for. 
Only it would be like running 'Robin Hood' 'Lion King' and 'Brother Bear' repeatedly everyday instead of that Huel Howser stuff we air. X-p


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 13, 2009)

Thundercats.....YAY! and swat kats


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2009)

There should be a show, where they bring in a group of furries, they stand on a podium in the centre of the studio, then the audience comes in to surround them and point and laught at the furries until they start breaking down in tears. The last furry standing, unaffected by the trauma gets to come back for the next show. The losers get beheaded.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 13, 2009)

The action-adventure traditionally animated science fiction epic: The Legend of the DragonStar.

Seriously, not sure if we actually need a furry channel, but as long as it doesn't devolve like G4 and SPEED TV have done, then I'd be for it.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2009)

If its got anything to do with furries, of course it'll devolve into terror and unpleasantness.


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2009)

Yiff porns each saturday mornings.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2009)

My point is proven.


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> There should be a show, where they bring in a group of furries, they stand on a podium in the centre of the studio, then the audience comes in to surround them and point and laught at the furries until they start breaking down in tears. The last furry standing, unaffected by the trauma gets to come back for the next show. The losers get beheaded.



Have your budget on my desk by Wednesday and I'll have this thing aired in three weeks.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2009)

Â£18 and 3 packs of Wotsits.

We charge the audience to come in and watch/point/laugh, and someones bound to have a Katana lying around. Failing that, I live in Scotland. I'm ass deep in castles. I'm sure I could nick a few swords.


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Â£18 and 3 packs of Wotsits.
> 
> We charge the audience to come in and watch/point/laugh, and someones bound to have a Katana lying around. Failing that, I live in Scotland. I'm ass deep in castles. I'm sure I could nick a few swords.



Include a few of those in the budget. We'll get some studio swords for people to borrow.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

vore


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> vore



You are the weakest link. Prepare for a stabbing.


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> You are the weakest link. Prepare for a stabbing.



Man I dunno, there are some pretty bad furries on this si-

>Juggalo babyfur

Proceed.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Man I dunno, there are some pretty bad furries on this si-
> 
> >Juggalo babyfur
> 
> Proceed.


I shit and fap in diapers. Want a link?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2009)

Morning to Afternoon: Shows/Movies involving "furry" characters.
Evening: Drama News.
Late night: Yiffy tiem.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 14, 2009)

Yer in less than a month of it being on air it will become a furry kink porn channel


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Put fursuit tv on in the afternoon ever Saturday. Show cartoons in the morning. Show movies around the evening. Adult stuff late night and goofy stuff inbetween. Then put it on the network so every one can watch it. Because i want to watch it XD;. It'd be kinda like a furry cartoon network but cooler. Oh put documentarys on around noon. There ya go.


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 14, 2009)

MXC, but in fursuits, or Wipeout, in fursuits.
If we had that, it'll boost the ratings... more so than animal documentaries, and "Gary the Rat"...in my opinion.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 14, 2009)

this thread is retarded...


----------



## Brazen (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll tell you what'll be on it: hours of lolcat slideshows with the occasional commercial break where bad quality videos will advertise even worse quality fursuits and art.

Forget the cartoons, forget the yiff, horribly unfunny memes will be the main attraction.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Majy_The_Dragon said:


> Put fursuit tv on in the afternoon ever Saturday. Show cartoons in the morning. Show movies around the evening. Adult stuff late night and goofy stuff inbetween. Then put it on the network so every one can watch it. Because i want to watch it XD;. It'd be kinda like a furry cartoon network but cooler. Oh put documentarys on around noon. There ya go.


 


blueeyes said:


> MXC, but in fursuits, or Wipeout, in fursuits.
> If we had that, it'll boost the ratings... more so than animal documentaries, and "Gary the Rat"...in my opinion.


 

That's what I'd like to see...also, AnthroCon, furmeet, rave, and artwork coverage. 
And original movies made by furries.
And talk shows where we invite people like Tyra Banks and force them to talk about their deepest sexual desires so that we can laugh at them.

Oh yeah--and how-to's on making fursuits and holding furmeets.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

Or how about a full 24 hour show where everyone just sits and stares at a wall and contemplates how retarded this idea is.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Or how about a full 24 hour show where everyone just sits and stares at a wall and contemplates how retarded this idea is.


 
Nah. Special effects would cost too much.
I say that we go either with my previous idea, or reruns of Disney movies and Star Trek (the show).


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Seriously though, I think that a furry network would be a pretty damned cool idea if it had more than just disney movies and talk shows. Music videos, art coverage, rave party coverage, AnthroCon Live, BMX/Wipeout/Motocross in fursuits (except possibly the Motocross), fursuit how-to's---

It's a great idea, and it would work really well if we pulled it off right. These types of shows (in addition to the other stuff--late night shows, talk shows, reruns) would make for a (moderatly) well-balanced channel that furries could tune in to. Hell, if somebody pulled it off, I might actually start watching things besides Monk and Psych again.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

I see this idea as being pretty successful. Like gassing the Jews was successful.

100% efficiency, attained goals set by management, slightly unsavoury yet pretty damn interesting.

Wait, did I just say the holocaust was good? Must rethink my analogies.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> well-balanced channel


Does this mean that my "Paxil Rose and Friends Hour" proposal was accepted?


----------



## webkilla (Nov 14, 2009)

drama news, furry cartoons (swat cats, pokemon, digimon (everyone is furry for renamon) and disney films) and.. i dunno - live con reports?


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of "let's do adult furry programming at night" from people who will likely go "baawwww furry is not about the porn baawwww" when confronted about it by a non-furry.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 14, 2009)

Eh...but think of the licensing fees we'd have to pay Disney to air 'Robin Hood' and 'Lion King' 24/7.
Shit it costs us over 6,000 dollars alone to air 'Oceanography Programs' on the public access channel I work for alone.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

What the hell kinda question is this? It will be yiff 24/7 D:
Either that are bitching furries bitching about something thats not worth the time discussing ._.


----------



## Lewi (Nov 14, 2009)

Geek said:


> Yiff porns each saturday mornings.


 Lulz ^^


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's an idea: Hire Anderson Cooper, pay him enough to report/analyze/or what not like Olbermann and O'Reilly on politics, and...you have a hit?


----------



## Scyler Swiftclaw (Nov 14, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> There should be a show, where they bring in a group of furries, they stand on a podium in the centre of the studio, then the audience comes in to surround them and point and laught at the furries until they start breaking down in tears. The last furry standing, unaffected by the trauma gets to come back for the next show. The losers get beheaded.



This sounds like something you would see on SPIKE. However, I'd be up for watching it.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 14, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> There should be a show, where they bring in a group of furries, they stand on a podium in the centre of the studio, then the audience comes in to surround them and point and laught at the furries until they start breaking down in tears. The last furry standing, unaffected by the trauma gets to come back for the next show. The losers get beheaded.



You've been watching too much Japanese TV :V


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

Whut?

Have they been stealing my ideas?


----------



## Zadd (Nov 14, 2009)

Uhm. Perhaps a info show for like, 30 minutes to where furries explain what a furry is. That way people could understand that more, then possibly shows about how much fun people have at furicons. And probably have an "Adult Fursuiter" section on late at night for those kinda people.

But then again, I dout a TV channel like this would ever exsist on account of how little the furry population is compared to other things that could be on air more than us.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2009)

Zadd said:


> Uhm. Perhaps a info show for like, 30 minutes to where furries explain what a furry is. That way people could understand that more, then possibly shows about how much fun people have at furicons. And probably have an "Adult Fursuiter" section on late at night for those kinda people.



Too cerebral.

1) Bring a random fursuiter into the studio
2) Break their legs with a baseball bat
3) Presenter drops his trousers and crimps off a sloppy turd into the mouth of the fursuit
4) An audience member is selected to come down and rape the crippled fursuiter
5) Fursuiter is then dismembered and served raw to the entire audience.

This is the only possible way to appeal to the entirety of the fandom in a single show.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 14, 2009)

That 70's Show with dogs...

YES.


----------



## Zadd (Nov 14, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Too cerebral.
> 
> 1) Bring a random fursuiter into the studio
> 2) Break their legs with a baseball bat
> ...



No. Just... No.


----------



## Gonebatty (Nov 15, 2009)

Zadd said:


> No. Just... No.



My response to op.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 15, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Yer in less than a month of it being on air it will become a furry kink porn channel



PPV


----------



## Kingman (Nov 15, 2009)

All I can think of is coming home from work, to watch mid afternoon soaps like "The Young and the Yiffless","General Veteranian Clinic" and "One Fur to Live"


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 15, 2009)

hey the furry channel would be like if G4,animal planet,and the funimation channel had a baby it would be ta epic Naaass


----------



## Waggable (Nov 15, 2009)

funday paw pet show!


----------



## Vatz (Nov 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Does this mean that my "Paxil Rose and Friends Hour" proposal was accepted?


 
If we also have a few ultra-bloody anthro movies.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 15, 2009)

If it existed, it would air the Chewfox episode of Tyra Banks Over and over and over again. :V


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 15, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> If it existed, it would air the Chewfox episode of Tyra Banks Over and over and over again. :V



And even after it was 5 years old furries would still rage about it and threads would keep appearing on here every week.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> And even after it was 5 years old furries would still rage about it and threads would keep appearing on here every week.


yes it would


----------



## kamunt (Nov 15, 2009)

Waggable said:


> funday paw pet show!



Since most of this thread seems to be made up of self-loathing furries and trolls, thank you Waggable for giving me some faith again. I was going to suggest, you know, actually making the furry channel somehow _about_ furries. Every program doesn't HAVE to be reruns and licenses. Get 2, the Ranting Gryphon, Spazfox, Poink T. Weasel, etc. their own shows or segments of some kind. My God, I orgasm just _listening_ to Spazfox. You don't need porn when you've got Spazzy. Sure, licensed shows could be part of the programming, but trolling aside, some of you had the right idea with "furry reality TV" shows. I know, >implying that furries and reality TV are real. But you could have fun with it. Hell, make a furry Real World, and air it right after the original Real World. If anything it would probably raise the public's image of the fandom when they realize that they're exactly as slutty as we are. I'm not a commercial marketer so I don't really know much of what gets ratings going. But I don't think a network of troll programming and reruns disguised as a furry channel has much chance of seeing the light of day. >Implying that people in this thread took the OP seriously.

Y'all furries is gay.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Nov 15, 2009)

:> that would be an odd idea...
BUT if such a channel were to exist, I'd probably say that the content would most likely be furry animations (maybe specifically commissioned for the channel?), shows with people horsing around in suits (pun intended), convention coverage occasionally, and other stuff...

haha... furry news.... lmao... that would be so strange, but is somehow intriguing.


----------



## Michia_Elvelian (Nov 16, 2009)

Disney cartoon movies on fridays, late night yiff after hours, original cartoons, furry trash tv, convention coverage, furry media, bla bla bla, everything that has already been suggested, i like. ^^

But, I say that you should do 'Sunday afternoon' documentaries on the scientific facts and mythical attributes of every single known animal on the planet (Hell, maybe you could even do a few mythical creatures as well!)

Then, just give "The Ranting Griffon" a one hour slot at prime time on Saturday nights, and you'll be golden!!


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 16, 2009)

Let me tell you the real problem anyone would have if they ever started such a thing. Content...I have this furry news blog and to be honest I struggle to find things any one, let alone me would find of interest. I even noticed those who do Furry podcasts suffer from the same problem.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

ZuriBonn said:


> What kind of shows would you like to see on a furry tv channel? Would anyone even watch such a thing. I would for one. :3



And here we have a stereotypical furry that will label anything with a talking animal in it as "furry". 

Why would we want a "furry" channel? there are plenty of channels on SKY TV that have "furry" cartoons on, such as the disney channel, Jetix, CN, Nicklodeon. 

If such a channel came about I would not call it a furry channel. It would just be another cartoon channel to me. Although I do wish either they bring out a channel to re play some of our childhood favourites or bring out a new channel dedicated to the "oldies".


----------



## Leostale (Nov 16, 2009)

hmm.... something that will answer ever furry questions... 
Some Infomercials about furries would be great :V


----------



## shinragod (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't forget the bloody fur movies like 'Watership Down' and 'Filedae.'


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And here we have a stereotypical furry that will label anything with a talking animal in it as "furry".
> 
> Why would we want a "furry" channel? there are plenty of channels on SKY TV that have "furry" cartoons on, such as the disney channel, Jetix, CN, Nicklodeon.
> 
> If such a channel came about I would not call it a furry channel. It would just be another cartoon channel to me. Although I do wish either they bring out a channel to re play some of our childhood favourites or bring out a new channel dedicated to the "oldies".



well i would watch anthrough cartoons not like oldie bugs bunny or micky mouse but some good styalized anime ish furry toons


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 16, 2009)

Although I think such a channel won't make it on TV anytime soon, I think the furry cartoons we grew up with, some nature docs, convention videos, and fursuit stuff could be on that channel.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well i would watch anthrough cartoons not like oldie bugs bunny or micky mouse but some good styalized anime ish furry toons



If it were not for the "oldies" we probably would not have the anime style or any other anthro cartoon we have today.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 16, 2009)

Documentaries of mythical animals and nature shows plus cartoons from now and then.(Lulz Josie and the Pussy Cat and Fangface)


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What you'd see:  Repeats of any show the fandom feels should belong to it (Lulz *Pokemon* and *Digimon* and Disney's Robin Hood and...), probably with porn late at night as time filler from midnight to 5am or 6am.
> 
> What I'd like to see:  Static.



Only seasons 1 - 3.


And I dont like Static Shock. :/


----------



## tora777 (May 22, 2010)

I think there would be three furry channels, all owned by the same corporation; one for little kids, one for mature audiences (adults only at late night), and one for everyone in between.

As for what would be on these channels, I think that would be rather obvious.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 22, 2010)

tora777 said:


> I think there would be three furry channels, all owned by the same corporation; one for little kids, one for mature audiences (adults only at late night), and one for everyone in between.
> 
> As for what would be on these channels, I think that would be rather obvious.



Stop necroing fucking threads!


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 22, 2010)

Tora, dude, Stop these necro's >.<\
Reported to the other mods, since this is not in my jurisdiction.


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

Necrotrocity.


----------

